# Bamboo pen & touch - touch function lag



## nz-tdm (Dec 10, 2010)

I just got a brand new "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch Small" and the pen  part works great as I am just getting into digital art (haven't done  anything yet).

However, I was also interested in using the  "touch" functions aswell. But I cannot use this like my laptop's  trackpad because the touchin is stuttery and often causes random  right-clicks and jumps around the screen sometimes. It is quite hard to  work with. The cursor doesn't move smoothly with this like it does with  my trackpad.
*
Notes:
======*
HP Pavillion dv6543tx laptop
Just bought the tablet yesterday from DickSmith Electronics
I have Windows 7
First time using a tablet

Oh, and i'm a furry artist.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 10, 2010)

Update your drivers from the wacom site.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 10, 2010)

Or, I seem to recall something about Windows 7 having it's own tablet drivers built in? Possibly? If you've put on the latest Wacom drivers, it might be conflicting with the Windows drivers.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 10, 2010)

How is this tablet connected?


----------



## Willow (Dec 10, 2010)

I would suggest resetting your configurations on the tablet first and see if that helps it. It might be a calibration issue. 

If that doesn't work, visit the wacom website and see if there isn't a solution to the problem. Look under customer care I believe. 

I had the same problem, only it was with the pen. It kept making random right clicks and making streaks across the picture I was drawing.


----------

